# Vacation Internationale



## patjohn (Sep 25, 2014)

We are staying at our timeshare in Las Vegas and "just for fun" and the $75 we went on their presentation today. This company is full of smoke and mirrors. I consider myself pretty knowledge about the RCI and II systems but these guys are experts at mixing the point system and weeks together with their own company, including a point system. They present a party atmosphere with loud music and a cold room to keep the questions to a minimum. Who else has gone on this talk and I'm interested in knowing if this VI has any happy owners.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 25, 2014)

I own at 2 resorts that are co-operated with VRI and VI. I actually find their point system fairly easily understandable. A week in a 1 BR in high season iirc is 105 points. Weekdays are one point price, weekends are higher. Short stays are easy to manage. No need to deal with thousands, tens, or hundreds of thousands. They also exchange in VRI*ety at lower cost than the big exchanges.. Most of their resorts are in the West. Well located and maintained. Not high luxury- don't expect stainless and granite, but clean and well equipped. I got involved with VRI and RCI Points early on, but have thought for a long time that if I'd had a 'do-over', I'd have bought into WorldMark or Vac. Int'l. Water under the bridge now.

Can't speak to their presentation, It would take more than $75 for me to sit through ANY timeshare presentation for more than about a half hour.

Jim


----------



## mauitraveler (Sep 27, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> I own at 2 resorts that are co-operated with VRI and VI. I actually find their point system fairly easily understandable. A week in a 1 BR in high season iirc is 105 points. Weekdays are one point price, weekends are higher. Short stays are easy to manage. No need to deal with thousands, tens, or hundreds of thousands. They also exchange in VRI*ety at lower cost than the big exchanges.. Most of their resorts are in the West. Well located and maintained. Not high luxury- don't expect stainless and granite, but clean and well equipped.
> 
> Jim



I agree with Jim.  VI's point system is very easy to navigate.  We're "legacy" owners, as we purchased with VI back in 1978!  We liked the idea of a multi-resort ownership program (MROP), rather than owning at just one resort.  It worked well for us and for our family and friends.  It also gives us good trading power with II.  We have since added to our portfolio by buying into the Starwood system, but we're glad that we started with VI way back then!      CJ


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 3, 2014)

At least they told you the name of their timeshare company.  A few years ago we went to a presentation in Las Vegas to get $150 in free casino play. The formal presentation did not even disclose the company's name, and we had to work hard to get it disclosed in our one-on-one discussions.  When we told them we were not buying, the "closer" came to put the pressure on and when we still refused he shouted to the whole room: "Get 'em out of here!"  He said we would not get a gift because of our attitude, but we insisted loudly and publicly before we left and finally got the gift "to shut us up".  However, when we went to use it at the designated casino, it turned out to be good on only one of maybe 5 "jackpot" slot machines, which meant that you had to keep playing until you either lost it all or won the big jackpot of something like $50,000.  Guess how that one turned out.  Unfortunately, I don't remember the name of the company since I heard it only once and did not recognize the name. 

No more presentations for us except at Marriott, Starwood, Hilton or Hyatt.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Oct 16, 2014)

Never judge a book by its cover or a timeshare by its sales department.

I am recent resale owner of VI and am happy with the resorts that I've seen and the staff I have dealt with. I have never been to a VI presentation. Been to a few Worldmark ones ( I own WM too) and would never have bought if the only encounter I had was with the sales staff.

Chris


----------



## AdrienneMarcy (Oct 20, 2014)

patjohn said:


> We are staying at our timeshare in Las Vegas and "just for fun" and the $75 we went on their presentation today. This company is full of smoke and mirrors. I consider myself pretty knowledge about the RCI and II systems but these guys are experts at mixing the point system and weeks together with their own company, including a point system. They present a party atmosphere with loud music and a cold room to keep the questions to a minimum. Who else has gone on this talk and I'm interested in knowing if this VI has any happy owners.



We are happy owners at VI, although we bought our first contracts off of Craigslist, and a subsequent contract off of ebay, and so bought in really cheaply.  We did go in a year ago in August and upgraded through VI.  Have been happy with our VI ownership, but we also use RCI right along.

1 VI point= 420 RCI points, and you have to sign in through as VI to get to RCI.


----------



## oceanvps (Oct 21, 2014)

I've never done their presentations but that sounds standard for any ts company...smoke and mirrors  

i have two contracts, i think they're a good ts, they seem to care about growing the ts.  my conundrum is i always prefer my worldmark (resorts,rules etc.) over my vi resorts however i always manage to use my points so


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Oct 21, 2014)

AdrienneMarcy said:


> We are happy owners at VI, although we bought our first contracts off of Craigslist, and a subsequent contract off of ebay, and so bought in really cheaply.  We did go in a year ago in August and upgraded through VI.  Have been happy with our VI ownership, but we also use RCI right along.
> 
> 1 VI point= 420 RCI points, and you have to sign in through as VI to get to RCI.



By upgrade do you mean you converted a resale contract with an expiry year to a permanent contract?

VI tells me I cannot get RCI through them as I am resale. Not a huge issue but wondered what the upgrade gets you and how spendy it is


----------

